# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Flu and My daughter

## BrookeAshley

I'm terrified my 8 year old is going to catch the flu and pass away. I keep hearing on the news of healthy kids dying from this years strain. 5 kids have passed in Florida alone and I believe 53 now overall. 

Today i'm not feeling good so I'm extra scared... I don't want anything to happen to my little girl

----------


## Cuchculan

Normal fear to have when such a thing is going around. But it won't happen to everyone. I am sure thousands of young kids have had the exact same flu and not died. We only ever hear of the deaths. That is a news story. They never tell us that little Johnny had the flu and is still alive. Would not be good news at all. So look at the full figures. See can you find out how many people have had this flu so far? Then take the numbers of deaths from that. 53 might seem like a large number. But 53 out of about a billion people who might have had the flu. It doesn't seem as bad when we look at it like that. Small amount. I would say the average amount for any flu any given year.

----------

